# Anyone know if the B'twin Sport 3 is any good?



## Beaker39 (9 Sep 2009)

As it says really. Cannot seem to find much info with regards to reviews about these. Saw a review of the Sport 2 which said it was pretty good but then equally wasn't sure if the 3 is £100 better than the 2 (if at all).

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/sport-3-51-63-72884443/
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/sport-2-51-63-69567479/


Or is there better alternatives for similar price? (those Stan Boardman's seem to get good press but not that keen an Halfords service in the past!)

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

I didn't realise how difficult buying a road bike could be


----------



## Damaged Hero (9 Sep 2009)

Cycling Active did a review on 5 bikes in the £600 price range including the B'Twin Sport 2.Results were as follows:

Carrera Vanquish 83%
Pinnacle Sentinal 1.0 78%
B'Twin Sport 2 90%
Raleigh Airlight 300 76%
Trek 1.2 90%

Well worth picking up a copy to read the reviews,Very helpful to me as i am looking at getting a new ride.


----------



## Panter (9 Sep 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't really know, but I do spend long periods of time lusting after the Sport III every time we go in Decathlon 

I'd be surprised if you could find a bike with as good a spec (carbon stays etc) for the money but I've no doubt I'll be corrected shortly.

It's certainly a stunning looking bike for the cash.
Just a thought actually, it must have been around this time last Year that they brought in the new models and discounted the Sport III by about £200.00 IIRC
A hell of a bargain methinks if they do the same again....


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2009)

They are very good value for money, are prepared by mechanics, you also get a very good guarantee with their stuff........


----------



## Beaker39 (9 Sep 2009)

Do Decathlon let you try them out first does anyone know?


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Sep 2009)

Excellent spec for the cash, if you ask me.


----------



## shuffer (1 May 2010)

I tried the 2010 Cannondale CAAD 8, the 2010 Specialized Secteur and a 2009 Kona Jake cyclocross, all of which were around £650 (sometimes after discount at Evans cycles in Manchester). Then tried the Sport 1,2 and 3 at Decathlon and was blown away at the quality for the price. The Sport 1 is a very decent effort and ideal as a 'second' or winter trainer. The Sport 2 (my eventual choice) is superior to the Cannondale and Specialized (in my opinion, of course). The only thing I don't like about the Sport 2 is the Sora thumb-lever position, but both the Spesh nd the Cannondale have Sora (or lower) too. The Jake was brilliant for the price (and had Tiagra), but was £699 vs £499 for the Sport 2, plus I was really looking for an out and out road bike to complete my lineup of mountain, trek and road.

The Sport 3 was really decent, but not £100 better. The gearset has been downgraded to Xenon from the Mirage listed on the website (in the Stockport store at least).

This situation is set to worsen for the big names as the 2010 lineups for Trek, Spesh, Cannondale et al have actually been downgraded in terms of groupset, etc from last year. The only drawback I can see for the B'Twin bikes is that nobody really admires them when riding about (even though I think they are quite attractive). I'm not sneering at folk that appreciate the looks of bikes, but it does seem a bit daft to be so snobby about names on frames.


----------



## cyberknight (1 May 2010)

I have never tried one but i have heard a lot of good press about them ,

I had a vanquish briefly ( my fault i bought the wrong size as i am a short a**e they do not do a dinky size ) and that is a very nice bike .

For the money i would go for the sport 2 looking at the spec, it may have sora shifters rather than tiagra but there is nothing wrong with them.

The sora have a thumb shifter inside the hood and the tiagra have a lever under the brake which you can reach from the drops, it is just a matter of getting used to the system.I use sora and get on fine with them.


----------



## Alex the rider (12 May 2012)

Hi everyone anyone knows if the btwin sport3 have Italian or English thread bottom bracket I own one and what to upgrade and what size 70mm or 68 mm thanx


----------

